# why flounder in 4 in of water..



## bayou boyextra (Mar 29, 2008)

I have watched the same two boats come rolling by for a half year now and they always patrol water in the depth of six to eight inches..with generators roaring and electric motors stiiring up the sediment on the bottom..the bayou where I live is just beginning to show some signs of recovering it's sea grass..All we need is a bunch of a-holes destroying the delicate layers that are once again are trying to support aquatic marine plantlife..I hope we enact the same laws that govern the tampa area with no motoring inside of a certain depth..the emergent grass lines and seagrasses are much to precious to the chain of lifein this area to be blasting with motors of any kind much less a bunch of ignorant environmental rapists that I see pass here several times a week..:doh


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

opcornopcornopcornopcornopcornopcornopcornopcorn .......why dont you go down there and ask instead of hiding behind the keyboard andscreen and calling names


----------



## bayou boyextra (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh trust me I have...the fact is that if I really wanted to or anyone on this side of the bayou wanted to, they could have the boats seized and the people in them..jailed for tresspassing as propertyrights extend out sixty feet from the shore here and so do properties all the way around the bay where property joins the bay..except publicly owned areas.....I agree you are right I think I will do that..these are hardened eco criminals not really guys just out for a little fun they need to be jailed ...right thanks for the suggestion.Dumb ass thanks for the input but you are really off target here how about moving out a bit in a more productive zone all the flounderI have caught here have been in the two to four foot zone near structure...these guys,and probably you too stick anything that moves...I am thinking


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bayou boyextra (3/29/2008)*the fact is that if I really wanted to or anyone on this side of the bayou wanted to, they could have the boats seized and the people in them..jailed for tresspassing


That would be a long shot...but go ahead and try it. By the way, under which statue would their boat get seized?


----------



## bayou boyextra (Mar 29, 2008)

Are you you the guy that when I tryed to move out a little farther that dumped his garbage into the water?


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

no but lets stay on topic. What statue will the boat be seized under?


----------



## bayou boyextra (Mar 29, 2008)

I am am thinking the same one that seizes boats that fish in our territorial waters witout invites the marine patrol can and does seize boats found to be inviolation of territorial infractions..with out knowledge but if you are fishing in a no fishing area is not your catch and boat sezed as a poacher?:usaflag


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

trespassing and poaching are two different laws...please educate yourself on it so that you don't look so silly...have a nice night..heading to bed...


----------



## bayou boyextra (Mar 29, 2008)

that is to say if i don't want anyone fishing here it is a no fishing area, but that is not the point nor is any ones boat going be confiscated here; I am only asking that the guys fish a little deeper we all have a right to these waters..but I have seen so much damage done to the waters of this area in thethirtyfive years I have lived here why perpetuate it by runninig over the same ground..watching your catch go down and your rights to fish depleted you are part of the problem ..let's get to the cure..these bayous are so precious to the extended marine environment..It is the nesting area for so many species..things are better now why turn them back or stall them with careless acts..hiding behind a keyboard really....It is another communication point worth a look... maybe not next year or the year after you will see better results..All I see here are your results ..they suck to what was available fifty years ago...I heard the guys talking below and they had been out for six hours and nailed two fish..flounders I hope but I am guessing a lot of lizard fish met their end also..I fish here and catch fish here knowing that they are probably high in mercury and lead levels..now bottom trawlers destroy huge amounts of fish I used to shrimp in this bay I know..the bottomhas been wrecked and disrupted the flow of life in this bay..when I first arrived here you could catch spanish and king mackeral off the docks herein this bayouyou have to go to the beach to do that now or near the pass..It is strange because the reason for this bayhou ever to have that privelege was the drwedging of the channell of what is now called white island..in 1940 it was all just a sand bank with no real channel..and when the channel was dredged the pelagic fish entered and fed on the rich stocks of alweyves and menhadden, galss minnow and the like there was no housing in navy point and fishing was awesome...so just keep on asking about rules because the only rule it seems tht you live by is what is comfortable for you..I got no love for you ..you are hungry and without a need for a new crop ..enjoy it you earned it..no laws..no rights needed the truth will set you free ..you have no respect ...for regeneration..you are only on a hungry ego trip..hope you like looking at empty mud it will only get bigger every year if you do..


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Which bayou do you live on ????


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum bayou boy exxtra. I would love to see your point of view but I cant seem to get my head that far up my ass.:moon:moon:moon


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

> *bayou boyextra (3/29/2008)*that is to say if i don't want anyone fishing here it is a no fishing area,




ONLY if you have applied for, paid the lease fee and been given the lease for the water under your pier and then it *DOES NOT* include the surrounding waters!



DON"T take me wrong . . I am in favor of protecting our sea grasses. Your rant just don't hold water. (pun intended)


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (3/29/2008)*Welcome to the forum bayou boy exxtra. I would love to see your point of view but I cant seem to get my head that far up my ass.:moon:moon:moon


I agree with this!!! what bayou do you live onbayou boy extra???


----------



## kingdrmg (Feb 23, 2008)

just my 2 cents worth. I know you are upset, but going out and confronting people is not going to help. people you meet there might not be as nice as the one's here. i'm a nursein an emergency room, and have seen many case where a simple talk ended up in a person going to ICU. I am all for conservation too, but you don't own the water, and ibelieve that according to florida law anyone can fish from your dock, as long as they do not enter from the land, therefore it is not trespassing. if anyone knows, please verify.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I agree w/ <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl14_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl14_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl14_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'2930\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'2930\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'2930\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl14_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl14_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'2930\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'2930\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'2930\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">kingdrmg</DIV><NOSCRIPT>kingdrmg</NOSCRIPT></TD><TD class=SmallTxt noWrap align=right width="20%"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

I lost our 18 year old son in a mva a few years back, and I know that all of us loose people we love and can't do anything about it. My thing is w/ you fussing about someone liking to fish in your water is that I live for the day and yes I am concerned for the environment and your bayou too! However, back in the day, you say you could catch all those fish you listed in your bayou. Imagine that! Where'd all those fish go? Hmm? Maybe you caught all of them and didn't leave any for our enjoyment and now we get to catch what is left. Life's too short to be worried about those guys you see out there having the time of there life Floundering! You should try it sometime and just see what kind of memories you'd get along with your family and friends. Love the ones you still have left and make sure you know who you're judging before you are so hasty about them being in "your" water! Those guys you see out there in "your" water might really be going through some very hard times in life, and there is no one on earth that can make a person heal ! It has to come from above! Please lighten up and try to make friends in life! Floundering doesn't cause Global Warming Mr. Gore!:hungry


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Go hug a tree!


----------



## speckula (Dec 19, 2007)

My wife keeps driving over the corner of our yard and the grass is dead. I can't get it through her head that she is killing the natural habit of the mole cricket. Her response is, "Oh well, they will just have to move over to the other side of the yard". She's right, they moved and I think they like it over there. There certainly does seem to be an abundance of them.

I think I'm going to sell her car, then she can quit her job and quit going to the store and taking care of the kids. I won't mind though, at least the mole cricket won't go into extinction.

Lighten up dude.


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

The State of Florida owns all of the land under water up to the highest tide mark. If storms regulary brings the water higher, they oun that land also as per the State. You cannot fish off of a persons' pier even if you do not use his land to get on it. If he has gotton all the permits needed and had it built, it belongs to him and is not for public use. That is like if some one leases the land on Pensacola Beach and builds a house, you can not just walk in and stay in their house just becauseEscambia Countyowns the land.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

OK.....my $.02......anyone who thinks they OWN the water (or the land under it) has already lost me on any argument they are trying to make. However, he does make a valid (maybe) point in that even a trolling motor can damage grass beds (he didn't say what kind of "bottom" in question). We've probably all seen aerial photos of prop scarred grass beds.....not a pretty site. Yeah, I gig right up to the shoreline on occassion (as is my right), but I try to either lift my TM so as not to tear up the bottom, or pole in and back out. I take special care when working grass beds. Just seems like the right thing to do.

GIG ON! :letsdrink


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't fish that area, but I think I've run across 3 or 4 different docks in the past couple months with people on them. They always seem cordial and interested in what I'm doing. Alot of times I sit and chat with them for 10 or 15 minutes. 

I don't run a generator or motor. They usually see me coming from a long ways off, way before I notice anybody on a dock ahead of me.As I pole up to where they are, more often than not, they are fishing and offer to take in there lines and let me pole by. 

Of couse I don't want to impose upon them but they seem happy for me to show them some fish and tell them about flounder. 

I think I may start giving out a flounder or two to personable people. 

As a matter of fact, I don't think I've encountered any negativity while floundering. The few boats I've seen fishing in the same area usually give a "Hello" and a little conversation as well, if we happen to cross in any proximity to each other. 

When people flounder in "my" bayou, I hope they get some. As long as they don't steal anything, I hope they gig one under my boathouse. 

I don't think electric trolling motors are the destroyers of grass in the shallows of bayous. 

I can't count the number of redfish I could have gigged over the years and didn't. 

I'm also unable to convey the great appriciation that I have gained of the marine environment from flloundering. 

Everybody in the world is not trying to F you over, sir. 

If you don't want anybody to use "your" water, then pay some fees, get your permits, fence it off, and post some signs. 

:grouphug 

Oh, and those guys that do bother you, they ARE entitled to use you water, whether you like it or not. Just as you are entitled to complain about it. 

Call FWC on them, and they will tell you that they're sorry and to go back to bed.


----------



## bayou boyextra (Mar 29, 2008)

It is good to see such a response.....obviously tree huggers are out here in favor a great picture of your one or two fish ..just scratching the legal limits..I guess some of you know bayou grande..why don't you go flounder on the southern side of the bayou and find out about the difference between poaching and trespassing and it is not owned by the state of florida..the east side of this bayou is grandfatheredin all property owners here have rights out sixty feet..again that is not the point... all people here don'tbother fishermenit has been a tradition here for many years, but why destroy something as it is recovering after thirty years of desolation..seasonal grasses are beginning to grow here again but I have personally seen more often than not jet skiers and the flounder people churning the grass beds..although the jet skiers destroy the bottom strata way quicker..I used to flounder these areas on foot with a coleman lantern and do just fine..a push pole and no noise would yield alot more productive nights but that would involve a healthy amount of exercise..it is unfortunate that most of the posts I have seen here are worthy of the jerry springer show..or less, but I did puta thought into your heads about preservation of the ecosystems..reliant on the physical stresses we exert on them..


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

it sounds like bayou just gives a rats ass about the bayou,why dog somebody that cares.i wade the flats all the time and i see the damage done in other areas by dipshit boat owners.hell,last year i got to see 2 people thrown out of a boat because of coming in to fast and nailing the sand at shoreline.this was at 3 am,flounder gigs in the rod holders.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Okay Bayou, if you think you've gotten your point accross to all of us, hurry! you can still walk the mall and get your exercise! It don't open till 10:00am! Safe boating is part of the package, you need to go to a jet ski forum and take your tree spooning with you!


----------



## bayou boyextra (Mar 29, 2008)

it is so sweet to see the mall walkers out there and the ones that have it on their mind for the future(you I am thinkin)I still surf in costa rica..that is better than being locked in to your plan for life..Oh for the guys that think you have to lease your property rights ..bullshit..I live for real in bayou grande..or for any other bayou here...why don't you just dock yor boat at any one of the many docks that extend into the bayous and bays around here since they are public property I amvery sure your vessels would all be there upon yor return..right?..if you want to build beyond the sixty or fifty eight foot limit you will have to submit a plan and lease the area covered from the governing body..or if you erect for commercial purposes impact studies andappropriate visceral fee's would be imposed..after living here for fity years I would say that the government is not interested in environmental issues if it interferes with their tax basis..but I would like to see you guys again just find a plic zone like at the end of my street and walk out with a spot light like I used to and gig five or six sweet tasting flat fish it could be that way..not in my life time but I would like to think people exceed their chemical flexations for and enlightened view beyond what has been supplied to them by their governmentsl


----------



## hardcorehare (Oct 29, 2007)

You sir were sure thinking of the enviroment when u bulldozed down the lot u built your house on the bayou and then go and sink pressure treated wood in our precious enviroment so u can stand on your dock and bitch about some guys in a john boat with a electric motor stickin a few flounder. not to mention your manicured lawn that u've dumped chemicals and fertilizers onand your septic tank that's leachin into the water and on and on....etc.You want me to believe your all about the enviroment then level that house, pull up the dock and seawall and replant what u've already destroyed in sea oats and marsh grass and then go sell your cars, any other internal combustion machines, like lawnmowers, weedeaters and such, quit using electricity cause all your doin is destroyin the enviroment i have to live in every day. don't pick one thing to complain about when your just as much to blame about the destruction of the enviroment as anyone else. 

oh and btw, i'd fence in that 60 feet of water u say u own just in case someone drowns in it. u'd be held responsible....


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *hardcorehare (4/3/2008)*You sir were sure thinking of the enviroment when u bulldozed down the lot u built your house on the bayou and then go and sink pressure treated wood in our precious enviroment so u can stand on your dock and bitch about some guys in a john boat with a electric motor stickin a few flounder. not to mention your manicured lawn that u've dumped chemicals and fertilizers onand your septic tank that's leachin into the water and on and on....etc.You want me to believe your all about the enviroment then level that house, pull up the dock and seawall and replant what u've already destroyed in sea oats and marsh grass and then go sell your cars, any other internal combustion machines, like lawnmowers, weedeaters and such, quit using electricity cause all your doin is destroyin the enviroment i have to live in every day. don't pick one thing to complain about when your just as much to blame about the destruction of the enviroment as anyone else.
> 
> oh and btw, i'd fence in that 60 feet of water u say u own just in case someone drowns in it. u'd be held responsible....


:clap :bowdown :clap :bowdown :clap :bowdown :clap


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Florida Statutes:

"While the dockage may be the property of a private owner, title to submerged tidal lands remains in the state."



Sorry bud, you have absolutely zero rights to any waterway up to mean high tide.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *hardcorehare (4/3/2008)*You sir were sure thinking of the enviroment when u bulldozed down the lot u built your house on the bayou and then go and sink pressure treated wood in our precious enviroment so u can stand on your dock and bitch about some guys in a john boat with a electric motor stickin a few flounder. not to mention your manicured lawn that u've dumped chemicals and fertilizers onand your septic tank that's leachin into the water and on and on....etc.You want me to believe your all about the enviroment then level that house, pull up the dock and seawall and replant what u've already destroyed in sea oats and marsh grass and then go sell your cars, any other internal combustion machines, like lawnmowers, weedeaters and such, quit using electricity cause all your doin is destroyin the enviroment i have to live in every day. don't pick one thing to complain about when your just as much to blame about the destruction of the enviroment as anyone else.
> 
> oh and btw, i'd fence in that 60 feet of water u say u own just in case someone drowns in it. u'd be held responsible....




You hit the nail on the head!!!! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## David_Z (Mar 31, 2008)

Beware of trolls!

This guy is not for real, just trying to stir things up.


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Just FYI...about property ownership of water....since determining that is my livelyhood:letsdrink

1.) Even though your deed say's your property goes so deep into these bayou water's, your rights as a property owner *stops *at the Mean High Water Line. Any navigable waters belong to the State, that means DEP or Northwest FL Water Management District is in charge from the MHWL out to navigable channels. As far as docking rights, those are established by Riparian Lines, which are imaginary lines from your closing line at the MHWL out to the nearest Naviagable channel. If you were to build a dock, you have to apply for a Soverign Submerged Land Lease which is a imaginary boundary beginning at a point on your MHWL and encompassing the decking over the water and any piles which may lie around the perimeter of your dock. Your only allowed so much. Long story short, you would be hard pressed to remove a boater fishing infront of your property unless you are ona private pond or lake.

Bayou, I do commend you for you efforts in swaying people towards preseving what we have, especially grass beds. I do find it hard to believe so many fisherman in the area are so hell bent on crushing you for posting your thoughts on preserving the grasses that establish the esturines that flounder fry and many other fish species babies thrive in. Anyway, not stirring the pot, just wanted to clear up any comments on property owner rights over Soverign State waters. :letsparty


----------



## DK'S G3 (Jan 4, 2008)

> *bayou boyextra (3/28/2008)*I have watched the same two boats come rolling by for a half year now and they always patrol water in the depth of six to eight inches..with generators roaring and electric motors stiiring up the sediment on the bottom..the bayou where I live is just beginning to show some signs of recovering it's sea grass..All we need is a bunch of a-holes destroying the delicate layers that are once again are trying to support aquatic marine plantlife..I hope we enact the same laws that govern the tampa area with no motoring inside of a certain depth..the emergent grass lines and seagrasses are much to precious to the chain of lifein this area to be blasting with motors of any kind much less a bunch of ignorant environmental rapists that I see pass here several times a week..:doh


I HAVE AN IDEA WHY DONT YOU TAKE YOUR TAMPA HUGGING TREE ASS BACK TO TAMPA THIS IS PENSACOLA BITCH. I KNOW SEAGRASS AND MORE GRASS LINES BLASTING THE SEDIMENT UNDER THE WATER


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I loved the reply about the fertilizers, sewage and the destruction of the waterfront in response to the concern with seagrass beds. I wanted to reply the same sentiments but lacked a computer I could do so on. I have floundered for over 30 years and never used anything but a push pole and lights with a battery or waded with a coleman lantern and an innertube. As far as the folks that use a generator and trolling motor, I don't know if they hurt anythingbut I have seen more grass in the last 10 years than I did the first 20. Ibelieve they have no effect on the health of the system. If bayouboy really wants to help then let's stop the unchecked building and destruction of our wetlands and coastal area. Tear down your house. Haul it off and mitigate the damage you have already caused.Then come talk (preach) to me.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I enjoy jumping on the band wagon from time to time and poking fun. But in real life I do respect the enviroment. I am guilty of gigging flounder as close to the beach as I can. Some times there within an inch of the beach when they meet there maker. As far as destroying the grass beds with my trolling motor thats just not so. I avoid the grass beds like the plauge. Grass beds and trolling motors dont mix. If its not deep enough to troll over the grass beds then im moving out deeper until the grass subcides then I move back up to the beach. The last time I checked this was not against the law. It is appreciated that you are concerned about the enviroment but to me your tackfulness and facts just arent up to par. Sir you come across as an aragant ass. A miserable old man with nothing better to do than come up with bogus claims as to why the grass beds on your beach are dying. Misery loves company but you wont get much here. And to answer your question. (Why gig flounder in 4 inches of water?) Because thats were there layin.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (4/4/2008)*I enjoy jumping on the band wagon from time to time and poking fun. But in real life I do respect the enviroment. I am guilty of gigging flounder as close to the beach as I can. Some times there within an inch of the beach when they meet there maker. As far as destroying the grass beds with my trolling motor thats just not so. I avoid the grass beds like the plauge. Grass beds and trolling motors just dont mix. If its not deep enough to troll over the grass beds then im moving out deeper until the grass subcides then I move back up to the beach. The last time I checked this was not against the law. It is appreciated that you are concerned about the enviroment but to me your tackfulness and facts just arent up to par. Sir you come across as an aragant ass. A miserable old man with nothing better to do than come up with bogus claims as to why the grass beds on your beach are dying. Misery loves company but you wont get much here. And to answer your question. (Why gig flounder in 4 inches of water?) Because thats were there layin.


:clap:bowdown:usaflag:clap:bowdown:usaflag:clap:bowdown:usaflag


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (4/4/2008)*(Why gig flounder in 4 inches of water?) Because thats were there layin.


*All in all That Just Sums It Up*...:letsparty


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I wanted to put one more thought out there for you. I hope you stay being a "Tree Lover"! Do it as much as you can. But along comes with that, many changes in life! I want to make sure that when we have a Hurricane, you go outside and hug your tree very tight! Don't let go at all! Then when you are living out west!, you can stop worrying about the bayou! You can rest assure, we'll still be here, taking care of them and not tearing them up. We have beach renurishment done to almost all of the beaches in all of our areas. Yeap!, they are still there, but the sand fleas that used to be there aren't there like they used to be, and reports are advising that it also affected the Sea Turtles and their coming onshore to lay eggs! It happens all over the place, "Change"! there is nothing we are doing to cause it, but we are holding our heads high and remaining adults and not pitching a fit because someone is having more fun than the other one out on the water. If you are as smart as your online degree probablly says you are, you might be ables to find a nice comfortable tree stand you could sit in so you can see where you're going too! Too bad we couldn't have had a cookout and enjoyed some great fresh fish before you leave! Oh, I guess I'd have to set that up through "Caring and Sharing"! That's what we do with our water over here! Don't sweat the small stuff! Are you clammy?:hungry


----------



## bayou boyextra (Mar 29, 2008)

This is the closest to correct that I have seen so far but I have known for some time that the land in bayou grande on the east side does have property rights out sixty feet from the mean tide line..that is why there are no piers on the west side of the bayou until the head waters(whichI would think might involve some sort of assesment on property taxes....and no fishing on theNAS side inside of the marked bouys..all of the piers built here have been built inside of the sixty foot limit and do not need lease agreements just conform to current environmental standards as more are needed to provide habitat for invertebrates that filter the water..Historically to address what happened to the fish in the bayou..first the onslaught of a population in Navy point brought that about in the fifties... not rapidly..due to storm water and septic tank seepage...the big blow came with the viet-nam war another causalty of the war is Bayou Grande..as you know it was fought mainly in the air and NAS was a major rework facility for repaired aircraft..it seems that thousands of gallons of solvents used in the maintenence facilitieswas containerized in normal fifty gallon drums and dumped at the facility behind the then skeet range (Hmmmm_) lead, brass, or steal.shot..going into the bayou..anyway seepage from the drums effectively wiped out all the botanical growth in the bayou and polluted the sediments..this was back in around 1967..wow look it only took forty years for enough sediment to cover up that problem.. the other part occurred when raw sewage was allowed to be piped into the bayou..oh my that is one of the reasons bacteria counts are so high around the boat launch areas..because many of the people at that end of the bayou just flushed their sewage directly into the bayou..here we are today..a big break from mother nature... hurricaines..chases many inhabitants of navy point out..fewer used septic systems..less residual nutrients flowing into the estuarie..the bayou does not have to vomit as much..grass comes back (not the really desirable turtle grass),healthier mullet runs oysters and barnacles abound and begin to filter the water again..but what do I see..hungry for the kill want to post their ridiculous catches..maybe more than they can eat or intend to eat or maybe they will use it for a picture only because they don't like fish.that is what I see going on here you really are not sportsman you are braggers and one uppers..that don't have a clue as to the process of the chain of life..

Another note to those that attacked me based on the loss of a loved one I am sorry that the person lost was not more coherent thanto participate in a colonial struggle..I don't like violence in any form..I don't embrace religion..it has killed many of your ancestors..you have the ability to reason not just feed your face..start acting that way ..there will be more flunder here if there is more grass..to supplant the life sycles of the invertebrates they feed on..nuff said here I have another bone to pick on another issue,..I like all of you guys for taking an inbterest for what ever reason you are what makes this country a little different than the others..


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *bayou boyextra (4/9/2008)*there will be more flunder here if there is more grass..


What is a flunder ???


----------



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

That's where the fish are :moon,

BD


----------



## fishinmagician (Oct 16, 2007)

he just doesnt know how to flounder except at joe patties!!!!!!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *bayou boyextra (4/9/2008)*but what do I see..hungry for the kill want to post their ridiculous catches..maybe more than they can eat or intend to eat or maybe they will use it for a picture only because they don't like fish.that is what I see going on here you really are not sportsman you are braggers and one uppers...


I can tell you right now that every fish i catch i eat. i may not eat it THAT day but it DOES get eaten!!! i dont post on here to brag...the purpose of this forum is to share with others what you have gotten...if i only posted to brag i would not post when i go out and not get anything...only when i got my limit! we may oke fun at each other but its all in good fun.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

> *FlounderAssassin (4/9/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *bayou boyextra (4/9/2008)*but what do I see..hungry for the kill want to post their ridiculous catches..maybe more than they can eat or intend to eat or maybe they will use it for a picture only because they don't like fish.that is what I see going on here you really are not sportsman you are braggers and one uppers...
> ...


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Last Chance (4/9/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *FlounderAssassin (4/9/2008)*
> ...


----------



## bayou boyextra (Mar 29, 2008)

You know I am thinking that this is not the issue as yes I am a tree hugger...no one bull dozed anything to build this house..yes the area is grand fathered in by land grants and inherited due to some song and dance man of the past I don't know who... no one I repeat no one..in this bayou will deny you help or shelter for your boatand you are in distress ..but you will be cussed for being irresponsible and justly so for destroying habitat of the area..that was and is my sole intention for this thread..if you respect the progress of the recovery of the bay you will be rewarded many times over in what you have experience so far instead of experiencing of life of watching a decline of catches..you will be rewarded with a full plate with little effort..just realize that every thing you take is a living organism that replenishes itself the way you do and by taking it unescessarilly in excess will leave a real footprint on the replenishing of the natural resources that feed and entertain us all catch and release..eat only what will feed you that day..frozen stuff sucks..I am sure most of you know what I mean..I am not here to cause problems..or take away your life experiences..just show a little more depth in the enhancement of the sport you embrace ..be a better indian reliant on the resource not a hunter interested in on only the fur or bragging rights that is shallow and not in line with the responsiblity our creator has placed with us...simply put if you don't put gas in your car you will run out eventually..


----------



## bayou boyextra (Mar 29, 2008)

thank you ..I agree with your assessment given todays governing authorities lack of respect for private use of properties..but still there is something involved with this particualar area that is of question...I don't know what; but it is a dispute..the crushing part dealt out by the boardis natural from selfish people who are only interested in the taking and notconcerned withpreservation..thanks for the input it sounds technically correct..you are a rational person:bowdown


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Last Chance (4/9/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *FlounderAssassin (4/9/2008)*
> ...


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Well you know me,the day i am not ready to fish or hit the water you can just shoot me!When we goin?


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey I think this guys brother lives in Perdido Key. We have a jerk over there that brings his spot light out and shines us when we gig in the cove he lives in. Needless to say we'll just stay in there longer even if we aren't killing anything. Just to irritate him. It does help that he has a lot of windows in the rear of his house...we just adjust the lights to shine a bit higher so he can save on his power bill.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Reel Twiztid (4/11/2008)*does help that he has a lot of windows in the rear of his house...we just adjust the lights to shine a bit higher so he can save on his power bill.


That sure is nice of you helpin him with his power bill!!! :clap


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

Who says fisherman & woman aren't conservationist.


----------

